# I want more words and less background .... can I change this?



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2011)

OK, as the forum's resident misery, Im not appreciating the changes, but there you go.
In particular the resolution is like reading a book for the partially sighted, I get posts with lots of 'background' and not much to read. The text is large enough to be read in the next county and so you don't get a lot of readable post per screen.
I don't know if any of this makes sense to you, but then most of the changes here make no sense to me either.
Cheers
FF.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

You can change the resolution.
Hold down the ctrl key and use the roller on your mouse to make it smaller 9or even larger)


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2011)

Thanks Ian, that's better to a point, but in terms of words/area there is still far too much space on the screen. It's horribly space inneficient. Now I get 3 posts of very few lines of text that are now very small and a whole lot of screen of no value.
It needs compacting.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2011)

I'm with FF on this. My screen resolution is at max, but I'm still looking at a load of white screen and precious few words.

The problem is, I think, the avatar surround


----------



## Mozzy (22 Nov 2011)

Oh fine here on a giant sized Apple Mac. Shall see what it is like tonight when I use a Samsung 10.5" netbook armed with Windoze.

Mozzy


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

All posts have a _minimum_ height of 100 pixels.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

^^ So in my example above, even though it is only one line it still takes up a specific minimum.

We can review the layout stuff once the core settings are dealt with.

I'm not averse to changing things a bit if they will make an overall improvement for everyone, but play with it for a few weeks so we can decide properly which bits might need a bit of work. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## wiggydiggy (22 Nov 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> OK, as the forum's resident misery, Im not appreciating the changes, but there you go.
> In particular the resolution is like reading a book for the partially sighted, I get posts with lots of 'background' and not much to read. The text is large enough to be read in the next county and so you don't get a lot of readable post per screen.
> I don't know if any of this makes sense to you, but then most of the changes here make no sense to me either.
> Cheers
> FF.


 
+1 From me.

I'm a massive fan of having the smallest possible 'footprint' per post as possible, Admins answered elsewhere Avatars cant currently be turned off, guess its a case of 'wait and see' whilst the changes bed in before improvements can be made?


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> Now I get 3 posts of very few lines of text that are now very small and a whole lot of screen of no value.


......and those of us with five lines of text below every message..........


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> ......and those of us with five lines of text below every message..........


7 or 8 if you include the blank lines! You can turn signature viewing off globally in your user account preferences.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2011)

in fairness, those of us who were invited to look at the thing pre-launch might have spotted this....


----------



## Norm (22 Nov 2011)

You could try changing to the mobile skin and not showing the signatures. That's pretty successful at minimising the white space, IMO.


----------



## snorri (22 Nov 2011)

Thanks to ColinJ and Norm re the tip to not show signatures.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

Hmmm ... just noticed that there's about 15px padding between the bottom of the avatar and the username - that can go - I'll add that to the to-do list ...


----------



## MacB (22 Nov 2011)

Yep, another one here finding too much space and I'd already turned off sigs and knew how to alter resolution anyway. If I have the text at comfortable reading size then I don't get more than two posts in view at any time. For example Shaun, your post above appears for me as one and a bit lines of text, which I like the sizing and spacing. Then there's like 5/6 empty lines, then the line saying it's you that's posted and day and time, followed by functions like 'report' and 'top'. Then I seem to have another 8 or so empty lines, plus the gargantuan Avatar box on the left.

That all translates to about 90% empty space from a viewing perspective


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Nov 2011)

i like my new larger avatar :-D but i do concur with FF does seem to be a lot of wasted space


----------



## iLB (22 Nov 2011)




----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

On the to-do list ...


----------



## col (22 Nov 2011)

Tsk theres no pleasing some, looks great


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2011)

col said:


> Tsk theres no pleasing some, looks great


 

Mr Yoda, shouldn't it be..?
"pleasing some there is no, tsk, great looks it is"


----------



## Shaun (23 Nov 2011)

I've reduced the padding at the bottom of each post by 15 pixels - which over a page of 20 replies removes 300px height.

I've also removed 5px from the top of each avata and 10px below - reducing the size of the avatar block a little. 

I'll tweak other things later - got some bigger fish to fry first ...


----------



## col (24 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Mr Yoda, shouldn't it be..?
> "pleasing some there is no, tsk, great looks it is"


Right, of course are you.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

I've removed 40 pixels from the minimum height of the post area - should bunch things up a bit tighter and reduce the overall page length.

I'm going to look at darkening the background a little bit too - the white is nice and clear, but it's _very_ bright.

I'll experiment when I get chance over the weekend.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I've removed 40 pixels from the minimum height of the post area - should bunch things up a bit tighter and reduce the overall page length.
> 
> *I'm going to look at darkening the background a little bit too* - the white is nice and clear, but it's _very_ bright.
> 
> I'll experiment when I get chance over the weekend.


 
Yay! I've had to start wearing shades to work. which looks a little suspicious in late November.


----------



## soulful dog (25 Nov 2011)

I did mention it looked all looked a bit big in the "pre-launch" forum, thought it was related to the font being used though.... glad to see I'm not the only awkward git . Problem is, you can't please absolutely everybody.

Edited to add - ta much ianrauk, I'd forgotten you can do this:


ianrauk said:


> You can change the resolution.
> Hold down the ctrl key and use the roller on your mouse to make it smaller 9or even larger)


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Yay! I've had to start wearing shades to work. which looks a little suspicious in late November.


 

You just need to work for a cooler company ....


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> You just need to work for a cooler company ....


Ha! There isn't one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2011)

theclaud said:


> Ha! There isn't one.


Oh no? These guys might have something to say about that ....

http://www.coolercompany.co.uk/


----------



## the_mikey (26 Nov 2011)

I don't like all this white much either. Users can change away the default font and text size when they post, but it soon becomes a nuisance when you have to do it each time you post. Aaargh!


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I've removed 40 pixels from the minimum height of the post area - should bunch things up a bit tighter and reduce the overall page length.
> 
> I'm going to look at darkening the background a little bit too - the white is nice and clear, but it's _very_ bright.
> 
> I'll experiment when I get chance over the weekend.


it is making a difference - although these muppets who insist on quoting all the time are wasting an awful lot of space!!!! No chance of downsizing the surround to the avatar?


----------

